# Canon naming policy



## Pitbullo (Jan 18, 2014)

I was just wondering if the new 7DII would get another name than 7D mark II, as I was trying to understand Canon naming policy.

We have the four digit cameras (1100D) which are really basic dSLRs. APS-C
Then there is the three digit cameras (600D), entry level cameras. APS-C
Two digit cameras (70D), enthusiast level cameras. APS-C
Single digit cameras (5D3). Entry level and professional level. Full Frame

Then we have the 7D. A more professional type camera, but not Full Frame. So, where does this fit in the naming scheme? Single digit cameras are all Full Frame! If the single digit is not for Full Frame, but for professional style cameras instead, where does the 6D then fit? 

Either the 7D should have another name since single digit cameras are all Full Frame, or the 6D should have another name since it is more of an an entry level/buget camera.

Thei naming sceme may have started out well, but it is getting a bit confusing at the top now. 

Yes, it is weekend, and yes, I have too much time to spend on nonsense today


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 18, 2014)

Historically, not all single digit models were full frame. The 1Ds series were full frame and the current 1Dx, whereas the 1D series were APS-H. I look at the single digit as superior build quality rather than full frame. The only exception is the 6D which is more like a full-frame 60D.

I guess there are exceptions no matter which way you look at it. But I think one of the forum admins did indicate that the Canon might well reimage the entire camera line to simplify and standardize their naming scheme globally. We might see that happening soon.


----------



## Sella174 (Jan 18, 2014)

You're bound to run into confusion when you have (a) too many cameras simultaneously on the market, (b) when you release cameras too rapidly. The EOS 100D came out in 2013 ... it's an "entry-level" camera, so the EOS 150D should be here this year, as well as the 750D ... what happens in 2017 (the new 300D) and 2019 (the new 100D or 1000D or 000D)? Plus, eventually the 5D and the 1D series will reach Mark L and even more eventually Mark C level. But before then, there'll be the Mark XXXVIII and, fitting for the 1D series, the Mark XL.


----------



## Waterdonkey (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok, now my brain hurts! ???


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2014)

No worries - there was a PowerShot S100 in 2000, then another one in 2011. They'll just reuse the names.


----------



## Pitbullo (Jan 18, 2014)

Personally I think they have too many models. The 4-digit series could easily be dropped. But... not my descition


----------



## HoodlessShooter (Jan 18, 2014)

I've stared into my crystal ball and it became clear to me that the 7D replacement will be named the 10D X


----------



## jrista (Jan 18, 2014)

Pitbullo said:


> I was just wondering if the new 7DII would get another name than 7D mark II, as I was trying to understand Canon naming policy.
> 
> We have the four digit cameras (1100D) which are really basic dSLRs. APS-C
> Then there is the three digit cameras (600D), entry level cameras. APS-C
> ...



I'd classify it differently, like so:

xxxxD: Introductory/Novice Level
xxxD: Entry Level (Above novice, below the rest)
xxD: Semi-professional/Avid Enthusiast/Astro Level
xD: Professional Level

The single-digit cameras were not all historically full frame. There were APS-H models for a long them, and the 7D line added APS-C to the mix. The size of the sensor has nothing to do with whether a camera is professional or not. Technically speaking, the 6D is like an entry level FF camera from a features standpoint, and would have probably been better served with an xxD designation. 

The problem with that is the one key difference between Canon pro-level and all the rest: For xxxxD, xxxD, and xxD, sequentially increasing numbers indicate newer models. For xD, numbers designate separate lines of cameras, and the "Mark" designation indicates the novelty of the model. Therefor, there was no logical way to make the 6D part of the xxD line, hence it's inclusion in the "Pro" line, even though it doesn't technically qualify.

When it comes to the 7D, it most definitely qualifies for professional grade status. Aside from it's sensor, it is the closest thing to a 1D model you can get, without having to seven grand. Sensor isn't everything. That has been said a billion times on these forums...for some reason it doesn't seem to stick. CAMERAS make photographs. Sensors are only one small part of a camera. AF unit, frame rate and buffer depth, metering sensor, body build and sealing, all of these things are just as important to professional grade cameras as the sensor, and in many cases, more important. There is no question the 7D deserves it's designation as a professional grade camera. 

Compared to a lot of other manufacturers, Canon's naming scheme is actually quite logical. Just try to make sense of Nikon's naming...it'll make your brain bleed. ;P


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 18, 2014)

Canon EOS naming scheme on Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS#Naming_scheme


----------



## jrista (Jan 18, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Canon EOS naming scheme on Wikipedia:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS#Naming_scheme



Yeah, sorry. Totally don't agree that the 5D line is "prosumer". It is extensively used by literal professionals in the wedding and portraiture arenas. There is no question that the 5D is professional. The 7D, while not as often used by professionals as a primary camera, is frequently used by professionals as a backup. Additionally, the feature set wise, the 7D has the closest featureset to the 1D line.


----------



## expatinasia (Jan 18, 2014)

jrista said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Canon EOS naming scheme on Wikipedia:
> ...



I have to agree with the manufacturer. I know a lot of pros use the 5D, it is a great camera, but it also extremely popular with consumers, especially here in Asia Pacific, which by definition makes it prosumer. Nothing wrong with that, it is an amazing camera.

As for the OP, I think 7D mark II as a name, works well.


----------



## Angmar (Jan 18, 2014)

Canon Europe:

http://www.canon-europe.com/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/professional/index.aspx


----------



## RunAndGun (Jan 18, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...



By that logic, the 1DX could be classified 'prosumer'. There are many people on this board that own the 1DX, but aren't "professional" photographers. Hell, there are those out there(you know who I'm referring to  ) that classify ALL 35mm cameras as consumer.


----------



## Steve Todd (Jan 18, 2014)

Interesting to note that with the release of the 1DX and 1DC, the 1D model markings changed from "EOS-1", with the "D" or "DS" on their own plate now marked with the "X" or "C", to "EOS-1D" on the main marking! Several of my friends who use the 1DX, never even noticed that change! 

As Canon still produces the EOS-1 V film body (of which I still have two!), I guess the marking change now truly separates the digital and film bodies. The change marks an end to the EOS-1 model designation (unless they produce a new film model) introduced almost 25-years ago! (and I thought I paid a lot for them back then, who'd have ever guessed we would pay what we do today for that model number!).

So, Canon is obviously not reluctant to make a name or naming change as they see necessary, even if it's only as slight as what they have done with the "1" series!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jan 19, 2014)

Steve Todd said:


> ...As Canon still produces the EOS-1 V film body (of which I still have two!), I guess the marking change now truly separates the digital and film bodies...



They still produce a film camera? It was dropped from the Canon USA website over two years ago! (I have a 1N for the record).

Personally I find the use of numbers in Europe and names in USA confusing (I am talking about Rebels). I personally think Apple/Mac had a brilliant idea using big cat names (although they have now run out). I think Canon should start naming all their cameras after, say, antelope. 1DX becomes impala, 5D3 becomes topi, and the diminutive SL1 is named after the tiny but oh so cute dikdik!


----------



## Zv (Jan 19, 2014)

RunAndGun said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



The 1 series is the pro body in Canon's line up. The 5 series can't also be pro it can be advanced or prosumer. Maybe the 5D3 is closer to "pro". The article isn't up to date. 

Medium format and Large format folk are looking down upon us and laughing as we argue over some numbers!


----------



## jrista (Jan 19, 2014)

Zv said:


> RunAndGun said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



The 5D and 7D are professional-grade, though. I tried to make sure I used the term "professional grade" before, as that is what I am referring to. Officially, the 1D is Canon's professional line, but that does not change the fact that the 5D and 7D are both professional grade parts, and frequently used by actual professionals.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 19, 2014)

Canon are lazy. They are currently just using the same numbers they had in the 1980's and 1990's, but with a "D" tacked on the back. Given that they are moving to EVFs in the next couple of years, I suspect that they'll go back to the start, but replace the "D" with an "E" (for EVF, Evolution etc). We'll have "C", "D", and "E" cameras, and it will be immediately obvious what type of camera it is.


----------



## xvnm (Jan 19, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> You're bound to run into confusion when you have (a) too many cameras simultaneously on the market, (b) when you release cameras too rapidly. The EOS 100D came out in 2013 ... it's an "entry-level" camera, so the EOS 150D should be here this year, as well as the 750D ... what happens in 2017 (the new 300D) and 2019 (the new 100D or 1000D or 000D)? Plus, eventually the 5D and the 1D series will reach Mark L and even more eventually Mark C level. But before then, there'll be the Mark XXXVIII and, fitting for the 1D series, the Mark XL.



You forgot about the 100D/SL1. What will happen to the x0D line after the 80D and 90D?


----------



## Zv (Jan 19, 2014)

xvnm said:


> Sella174 said:
> 
> 
> > You're bound to run into confusion when you have (a) too many cameras simultaneously on the market, (b) when you release cameras too rapidly. The EOS 100D came out in 2013 ... it's an "entry-level" camera, so the EOS 150D should be here this year, as well as the 750D ... what happens in 2017 (the new 300D) and 2019 (the new 100D or 1000D or 000D)? Plus, eventually the 5D and the 1D series will reach Mark L and even more eventually Mark C level. But before then, there'll be the Mark XXXVIII and, fitting for the 1D series, the Mark XL.
> ...



After the 950D the rebels will likely go back to 300 and after the 90D the xxD line will likely go back to 10 but they might not be "D". Although I am curious as to what the 100D / SL1 will become. Maybe 110D?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 19, 2014)

Zv said:


> xvnm said:
> 
> 
> > Sella174 said:
> ...



Well at one point it becomes useless to add the 'D' to designate 'digital'. Better drop it and use an 'F" for film or something like that ;D


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 19, 2014)

I wish they could pick real names and "Mark X" or years e.g. 5D 2012 or 5D 2015 instead of number codes. Eventually this is going to get confusing. The XXXD line has to stop at 950D for example.


----------



## jrista (Jan 19, 2014)

Not sure about the 100D/SL1...that's a new thing, however historically I think Canon's xxxD line has started at 300, so who knows.

As for post 90D and 950D, Canon could always to the Mark II series. The 300D II, the 30D II, etc.


----------



## Ruined (Jan 19, 2014)

To me its fairly simple:

xxxD = consumer
xxD = enthusiast/semi-pro
xD = pro

APS-C/full frame does not play into this in any way, other than there are more full frame than crop pro cameras. In other words, crop pro cameras exist. Their photo printer line is similarly named.


----------



## RGF (Jan 20, 2014)

Hillsilly said:


> Canon are lazy. They are currently just using the same numbers they had in the 1980's and 1990's, but with a "D" tacked on the back. Given that they are moving to EVFs in the next couple of years, I suspect that they'll go back to the start, but replace the "D" with an "E" (for EVF, Evolution etc). We'll have "C", "D", and "E" cameras, and it will be immediately obvious what type of camera it is.



Disagree that Canon marketing department is lazy. It is wise to continue with a heritage, it will help build on brand equity. If you think Canon should change, why not even change the name "Canon" to something else.

The biggest problem I see with the current name system is that in the future we may see names like 5D Mark 75 or the Canon Rebel T827i

At some point Canon will need to rationalize it naming convention and "reinvent" itself, like Adobe did with CS (Creative Suite). Perhaps this is what the OP meant, though I don't think Canon is there yet.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 20, 2014)

RGF said:


> The biggest problem I see with the current name system is that in the future we may see names like 5D Mark 75 or the Canon Rebel T827i



So any idea when the 5D Mark 75 is supposed to be released?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 20, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest problem I see with the current name system is that in the future we may see names like 5D Mark 75 or the Canon Rebel T827i
> ...


Very likely 3-4 years after the Mark 74 comes out


----------



## jrista (Jan 20, 2014)

RGF said:


> Hillsilly said:
> 
> 
> > Canon are lazy. They are currently just using the same numbers they had in the 1980's and 1990's, but with a "D" tacked on the back. Given that they are moving to EVFs in the next couple of years, I suspect that they'll go back to the start, but replace the "D" with an "E" (for EVF, Evolution etc). We'll have "C", "D", and "E" cameras, and it will be immediately obvious what type of camera it is.
> ...



Well, I'm ok with the 5D Mark 75. That sucker won't be rolling around for another 288 years, so I won't ever have to deal with ludicrous version numbers like that.  For that matter, we won't even see the 5D X for another 28 years.  I'll be retired by then, and X is a nice round roman numeral. (Assums a 4-year inter-version release period.)


----------



## Zv (Jan 20, 2014)

I happen to really like Canon's naming scheme. It make logical sense and is easy for me to know which camera someone is talking about and how it fits in to the line up. 

Can't say the same for Nikon. I always end up googling it and trying to figure out what the person I'm talking to is going on about! I usually just smile and nod my head and say things like "ah! Yeah that's a nice one!" 

One thing that I wish Canon would abolish is the rebel cameras and their 3 variations - xxxD, txi and kiss xx. It gets a bit confusing. The xxxD is easier to understand.


----------

